# Elevated Vitamin B12 level



## lisner1204 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the ICD-9 code that would be used for an Elevated B12 level?  I have a patient who has a B12 over 1000 and doc has documented "elevated B12 serum level".  I can find deficiency all day long, but not sure about elevated.

Thanks for the input.

Lori


----------



## lclark110 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Findings*

When I code any type of abnormal findings I can't find anywhere in the book, I use 790.99  Other nonspecific findings on examination of blood, Other.  Look in the index under findings, serum.

Hope this helps.

Lisa


----------

